# Kompletter Anfänger sucht Rat



## TimmB. (27. November 2012)

Moin,

ich bin wie schon oben geschrieben ein kompletter Neuling im Angel.

Mein Interesse bezieht sich vor allem beim Trekking mit Angeln mein Abendbrot zu fangen.

Angel werde ich nur in Schweden mit einer bezahlten Erlaubnis.

Meine frage wären jetzt :

Gibt es Kurze in Vereinen wo man nicht gleich sofort Mitglied werden muss?

Kann mir jemand vielleicht Fachbücher für diesen Bereich empfehlen?

Welche Ausrüstung brauch ich für die in Schweden heimischen Fischarten? (vor allem Forellen)

Gibt es leichte und kleine Angelruten für den Anfängerbereich die nicht allzu teuer sind?

Ich hoffe man kann mir etwas weiter helfen und bedanke ich schon mal in voraus für die Hilfe.

MfG


----------



## Faction (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger sucht Rat*

Also wenn du einen Angelschein machen willst, dann musst du nen Kurs machen. 

Vielleicht wäre es hilfreich zu erfahren, wo du in etwa wohnst, da hier im Forum ganz Deutschland und noch weiter vertreten ist.

Und ja es gibt auch günstige Sachen für Einsteiger, mit welchen man auch was fangen kann


----------



## Schneidi (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger sucht Rat*

kochtopfangeln lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Bodensee89 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger sucht Rat*

ich hab verstanden das er in schweden wandern will und da dann sich sein abendbrot fangen will ????

wir sollten noch wissen wie du forellen fangen willst,mit spinner also kunstködern, mit der pose oder mit der fliegenrute ?


----------



## Taxidermist (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger sucht Rat*

@Timm B., zunächst mal herzlich willkommen im AB!
Ich bin mir sicher du wirst hier die gewünschten Infos bekommen und es
sind hier glücklicherweise nicht alle so gestrickt wie ein user Schneidi.


@Schneidi,Es ist schon grenzwertig jemanden hier bei seinem ersten Post mit sonem Scheiß zu belästigen!
Der Junge fragt in höflicher Form nach Tipps für ne Reiserute und eventuell noch Angeltechnik und du hängst dich daran auf, dass er auf ner Trecking Tour im hohen Norden vielleicht nen Fisch essen könnte!
Lächerlich!!!
Manchmal ist es einfach besser "dieSchnauze zu halten"

Jürgen


----------



## .Sebastian. (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger sucht Rat*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Timm B., zunächst mal herzlich willkommen im AB!
> Ich bin mir sicher du wirst hier die gewünschten Infos bekommen und es
> sind hier glücklicherweise nicht alle so gestrickt wie ein user Schneidi.
> 
> ...



dito!

@TE: wenn du wirklich Trekking über lange Zeit betreiben willst, dann kannst du denke ich maximal auf eine Teleskoprute - also eine ausfahrbare - zurückgreifen. Dein gepäck wird sich dann ja sicherlich auf das nötigste beschränken. Mein erster Gedanke war sogar nur eine Handleine mitzunehmen, aber dafür kenne ich mich in Schweden null aus, um das beurteilen zu können.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. November 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger sucht Rat*

Für dein Vorhaben gibt es Reiseruten, entweder als Steckrute oder als leichte Teleskoprute.
Hier ist z.b. eine solche beschrieben:

http://www.fischundfang.de/Blogs/Ex...innrute-Ugly-Stik-Travel-Spin-von-Shakespeare

Es gibt aber auch noch andere,wie diesez.B.:

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...ING&xploidID=7207a76b63bd98f85d0705dba80983dd

Dazu noch eine 2000er oder 3000er Stationärrolle.
Ein paar Standardköder wie Mepps-Spinner in der Größe 2-4 und ein paar kleine 16gr. Effzetts und die Abendbrotforelle wird möglich sein!

Nachtrag:
Ich habe noch eine gefunden, die sogar noch recht günstig vom Preis her ist,diese
hier:

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....ano-Vengeance-S-T-C--Mini-Tele-Reiserute.html

Jürgen


----------



## Carphuntermichel (28. November 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger sucht Rat*

Hallo Tim.B.

Herzlich Wilkommen im AB.
Das was Jürgen dir empfohlen hat kann ich nur unterstreichen.Gehe in ein Angelfachgeschaeft in deiner nähe und lasse Dich beraten.Es gibt ganz tolle Reiseruten als Steckrute,meist fuenf oder sechsteilig mit geringem Pack maß oder eben eine Teleskopangel,wobei ich die Steckrute bevorzugen würde. Mit einer Stationaerrolle in der 1000 oder 2000 er größe bist du gut beraten.Achte darauf das du die Kurbel der Rolle anklappen kannst,so kannst du alles gut verstauen.Gebe etwas mehr Geld für eine gute monofile Schnur aus,weich muß sie sein und nicht kringeln.Ich empfehle dir die Stoft GT in 0,25mm.Ein paar gute Wirbel um deine Koeder einzuhaengen und wie Juergen schon schrieb Mepps Spinner in der Größe 3 und einige kleine Blinker.Kauf Dir im Laden noch ein Birnenblei,so 10 Gramm,baue deine Angel zusammen und uebe das werfen auf einem Sportplatz.Baue Dir ein kleines Ziel auf und versuche es zu treffen.Um in Schweden dein Abendbrot zu fischen brauchst du keinen Kursus machen,auswerfen wie auf dem Sportplatz,den kunstkoeder 1bis2 sekunden absinken lassen und einholen.Beim Spinner wirst du dann Vibrationen in der Rutenspitze spüren, beim Blinker leichtes ruckeln.Wenn es doller ruckelt ist dein Essen dann.Du wirst Barsche,kleine Hechte und
Eventuell eine Regenbogenforelle fangen.Nimm die Fisch aus, bisschen Salz drueber und in Alufolie wickeln kleines Lagerfeuer machen(keinen Waldbrand)und 30 bis 40 min in die Glut legen.Natur genießen #6
Als ich 18 war bin ich mal mit nem alten T3 Bus und meiner Freundin 6 Wochen durch Schweden geduest,ich wünsche viel Spaß und berichte mal wie es war,
Gruß. Michael


----------



## daci7 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger sucht Rat*

Das doch mal genau mein Gebiet - Trekking und Angeln im Norden =)

Um mal zu Anfangs ein paar Sachen festzustellen bevor man wild drauf losberät:
- Wo gehts hin? (grobe Richtung wie weit in den Norden und ganz wichtig: in die Berge, ins Flachland oder an die See?)
- Wie sieht das Budget aus?
- Wieviel Gewicht willst du dir aufhalsen? (biste Light-Fetischist der auf jedes Gramm achtet oder machen 200g mehr oder weniger den Braten nicht fett?)

Viele Grüße
David

PS: Die Idee sich mit der Rute nach dem Wandern das Abendessen zu versüßen ist super und das klappt auch oft - nur aufs Angeln als Nahrungsquelle zu setzen ist allerdings nicht so ratsam


----------



## thanatos (28. November 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger sucht Rat*

hallo ,hab mein Treckingzeug erst mal gemessen und gewogen,eigendlich
eher Wanderangel ,richtiges Trecking hab ich noch nie gemacht.würde
aber nicht mal in der Sahara ohne Angel spazieren gehen.
Telerute 1,8 m,Transportmaß 0,47m,Wurfgewicht -30gr.
Gewicht mit Rolle 350 gr (da könnte man bei der Rolle Gewicht sparen)
25 Mono ,Box mit Zubehör 450 gr ,Haken,Wasserkugel,Bleie,Spinner
Twister,Wirbel ,etc.Typ der Angel ist uninteressant,ist über 20 Jahre alt.
Gefangene Fische :Mefos-nördlich von Göteborg-ca knapp 1kg,Hechte
bis 80 cm-Götakanal bei Forsvik.Barsche.Unbeabsichtigt Karpfen 21 Pfund
in der Havel bei Ketzin.
Im letzten Sommer ist mir so´n toller Trecker um 23,00 Uhr bei Trond-
heim begegnet ,riesiger Rucksack,mit Fliegenrute und Kescher außen
angeschnallt,sein laufen konnte man schon als eiern bezeichnen,
baute gegenüber meiner Hütte sein Zelt auf,als er fertig war wollte 
ich ihm Tee oder Kaffee anbieten ,aber er hat schon geschnarcht.
Am nächsten Morgen war er schon wieder weg.In der zweiten
Augusthälfte gibt es in Schweden Pilze im Überfluß,dafür ist es oft
mühseelig einen Wurm zu finden.
Wünsche die viel Spaß und Petri Heil.


----------



## TimmB. (28. November 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger sucht Rat*

Moin,

@Taxidermist


 Danke für die Links ich werde sie mir mal genauer anschauen und ich schätze mal das ich dann noch im Rahmen meines Budget bleibe von 150 €



@Aalredl


 Ja ich versuch mein Gewicht des Rucksackes möglichst klein zuhalten.
 Wie werde meist von Ufer aus Angel.
  Würde dort eine Handleine funktionieren?



@Carphuntermichel


 Werde deine Tipps mal ausprobieren und  ich mach grundsätzlich kein Feuer in freier Natur.
 Hab dafür eine gute Titanpfanne und einen Gaskocher mit genug Power.



@daci7


 Es geht in das Gebiet Jämland in Nord Schweden.  
 Das Gebiet ist leicht Hügelig und hat viele Seen.
 Ausgeben wollte ich maximal für alles 150 €.
 Gewicht und Größe spielt bei mir eine wichtige Rolle somit sollte die Angelausrüstung auch möglichst leicht und Platzsparend sein.
 Mein Speiseplan sieht nicht nur Fisch vor sondern ich hab einen Vorrat an Nüssen, Trockenfrüchten, Müsli, gefriergetrocknetes Essen und was ich so finde an Beeren und Pilzen oder Pflanzen.
 Ich will vor allem Angel lernen weil ich nach meinem letzten Treck Müsli und Nüsse für die nächsten 4 Wochen nicht mehr sehen konnte. 




 @thanatos


 Mir würde schon eine Forelle reichen mehr würde ich mit Glück dann noch ein Bär anlocken. ^^
 Ja viele Leute die Trekking betreiben achten halt nicht auf das Gewicht und sind dann nach 20 km am Tag schon erledigt.
 Ich hab möglichst alles auf ein geringes Gewicht ausgelegt und in Schweden wird man mit einer Wasserfilter (ca. 300 g) nicht verdursten und spart da gewaltig Gewicht.
 Gesamt hab ich bis jetzt momentan ohne Wasser und Nahrung ein Rucksack Gewicht von ca. 10 kg.


 Was man natürlich spürt wen man seine 30 km hinter sich hat.


 Das Problem ist nicht das man nicht genug Pilz und Beeren findet sondern das ich mal Lust auf was anderes hat wen man 14 Tag unterwegs ist.


 Ich danke allen die mir bis jetzt geholfen haben recht herzlich und vielleicht weiß ja einer noch den einen oder anderen Tipp.



@Schneidi 
 Kann verstehen das du es als unnötig ansiehst aber das war nicht meine frage.
 Aber trotzdem vielen dank für deine Mühe.


----------



## Stoney0066 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger sucht Rat*

ich hab von mitchel ne telespinnrute in 3 m mit 20-60 g wurfgewicht, frag mich nicht genau wie sie heißt, hat 30 euro gekostet und hat in schweden hervorragend ihren dienst getan! reicht für deine zwecke vollkommen, nimmt am wenigsten platz weg und ist sehr leicht! steckruten sind zwar besser aber für deine zwecke reicht das aus! dann noch ne 2500-4000er rolle alla spro red arc, wie heißt die von ryobi?, etc... kostet um die 50-60 euro und du hast was gescheites! da biste mit schnur bei 100 euro und hast noch bisschen was von deinen 150 euro für köder und zubehör übrig...

du brauchst noch stahlvorfächer (fertig gebaut oder zum selberbasteln, dann brauchst noch quetschhülsen und ne quetschzange), snaps und wenn du mit spinnern und blinkern angelst noch n paar wirbel.


----------



## daci7 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger sucht Rat*

Alles klar, damit kann man doch was anfangen 

Meine Empfehlungen:
Rute - Shimano Exage ST.C. Mini Tele Spinning (1,8m / 7-21g) ab 50 Tacken

Rolle - Spro Passion 820 FD ab 30 Tacken

Schnur - monofil in 0,20 - 0,25mm Stärke z.B. die Stroft GTM ca 10€

Köder - VIELE kleine Spinner (zB Mepps in der Größe 1-2) und Twister in ca. 5cm Größe ca 30€

3-4 Päckchen Wirbel, 1-2 Päckchen Snaps + 1 Rolle Drennen Green Pike Wire in der niedrigsten Tragkraft. ca 20€.

Die Preise sind ein wenig niedrig gegriffen, aber ich denke du wirst nicht im Winter reisen und hast daher Zeit zu suchen  Sofern du in kleinen Bächen angelst brauchst du keinen Stahl benutzen - wenn du in den Seen fischst solltest du den vorschalten. Die Rute wird in einem winzigen Rohr geliefert, welches eine Ausbuchtung für die Rolle hat - sehr praktisch. Du solltest viele Köder mitnehmen, da man gerade als Anfänger in den hängerträchtigen und schnellfließenden Bächen viele Köder verliert.

Nüsse und Trockenobst sind super, diesen gefriegetrockneten Kram find ich überteuert UND es macht vor allem viel Müll - daher hab ich das nie genommen. Bulgur + Tütensuppen (in ner Dose abgepackt) sind mir da lieber. Nen Wasserfilter haben wir bisher nicht gebraucht, waren aber auch meist ein paar hunder km weiter nördlich


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (28. November 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger sucht Rat*



TimmB. schrieb:


> Meine frage wären jetzt :
> 
> Gibt es Kurze in Vereinen wo man nicht gleich sofort Mitglied werden muss?
> *
> ...



Viel Spaß in Schweden!

edit: für Seen längere Rute und Stahlvorfach


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (29. November 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger sucht Rat*

editiert


----------



## Odin76 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Anfänger sucht Rat*

Hi,

ich für meinen Teil wünsche Dir viel Spaß in Schweden auf Deiner Tour. Petri Heil und tight Lines! Für 150 Euro wirst Du garantiert fündig. Von einer Steckrute rate ich in Deinem Fall ab, da eine Teleskopangel einfach zweckmäßiger ist. Posen braucht man eigentlich keine. Da gibt es auch Dinge, die sich Zweckendfremden lassen. 

Ich packe meinen Koffer und nehme mit:

1 Rute
1 Rolle (Schnur bekommt man eigentlich beim Kauf immer Umsonst mit)
2 Tüten Wirbel
3 Vorfachblättchen
1 Rolle Ersatzschnur ca 100-150 Meter
1 Tüte Stahlvorfächer
Eine gute Handvoll Spinner
Ebenso eine Handvoll Gummiköder
Ein paar Wobbler und Blinker


Würmer kannst du auch durch Maden ersetzen und die kann man mit Gewissheit bekommen .

Und nimm Dir eine kleine Lektüre über das Angeln mit, wenn Du mal schnell einen Tip benötigst. Zu der Angelscheinfrage sage ich mal nichts, da Schweden wie Dänemark eine Jahresgebühr ohne Prüfung erhebt. Beachte bitte dabei, das Du auch an der Auen und Seen evtl den Pächter oder Besitzer um Erlaubnis fragen musst. In Skandinavien gibt es oftmals sogenannte Hausstrecken, hier darf der Besitzer des Grundes bestimmen wer angeln darf. Aber informiere Dich über eventuelle Schonzeiten!!!! Die Skandinavier sind da eher hinter her und die Geldstrafen sind empfindlich.

Und Thema Kescher weiss ich jetzt in Deinem Falle auch nicht zu bewerten. Willst Du den wirklich mit Dir rumschleppen? Drill Dir die Fische lieber in seichtes Wasser direkt ans Ufer. 

Messer und Co ist klar 

Und somit wünsche ich Dir erneut einen Tollen Trip und eine Tolle Zeit in Schweden.

Matze


Ps: Wenn Du zufällig einen Askarishop in Deiner Nähe haben solltest, besuche den doch einfach mal. 150 Euro sind schon eine Menge wenn man mal einwenig sucht und feilscht. Evtl sagen was Du vorhast und ob Du einen Paketpreis bekommen kannst. Und behalte Dir ein paar Euro für ein kleines Geschenk, die Schwedinnen, die Schwedinnen *schwärm*


----------

